
Show HN: Roast My Startup - eljbutler
Hey all.<p>I am posting here because i am about to launch &quot;officially&quot; my new marketplace startup Eirify a creative marketplace and i am looking for opinions, constructive feedback, and any comments, especially with in experience in this field. I am hoping to learn lots from people here.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;eirify.com<p>First of all introducing Eirify: Eirify is a creative marketplace for unique assets home to a wide variety of specialized stores created by individuals and companies to showcase and share their unique products. We want to stand out more from other marketplaces by focusing on the creator themselfs.<p>What Eirify is trying to be: To understand the power of Eirify, imagine an Etsy store built solely for digital creator: a creator who sells awesome stock audio rather than clay pots or thrilling GoPro footage rather than knitted socks. Eirify allows developers, data gurus, photographers, musicians, designers, among some, to sell their digital content online through their very own store. We make the process simple by combining the ease of use of a platform like Etsy with the personalization and eCommerce power of Shopify.<p>Let me know what you think!
======
mtmail
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show) is
basically for product feedback. "Show HN is for something you've made that
other people can play with. HN users can try it out, give you feedback, and
ask questions in the thread."

~~~
eljbutler
Oh cheers thanks mtmail. I didnt know that was what that was for!

